# A deal too good to be true?



## TroyK (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm new to this forum and joined because I thought it would be a good source of information for a recent opportunity I came across. I was searching through Craigslist and came across an ad for two used rotary screw air compressors. They both are the same Ingersoll Rand model U25H 120 gallon units with a 3 phase 25 horse motor that pulls around 80 amps. Now powering the units is not my concern. The deal is that I can get both units for $700 and after research I saw one that just sold on ebay for $3,250 here: ingersoll rand 25 hp rotary screw air compressor tank atlas copco kaeser U25H-SP | eBay. The guy selling them pulled them from an airport where they were used to inflate aircraft tires. The airport was then bought by Homeland Security where they said everything had to go. The units were seen in operation up until the point where they were disconnected and removed. Now they've been sitting for a couple months. Now this was the guys story to explain that they worked before... Do I trust him and take them getting the deal of the century? And even if they don't work could I still get my money's worth from scrapping them...? I feel like you guys would know best so I could really go for some advice. I've attached images of the units themselves for reference.


----------



## OldMasterTech (Jul 25, 2014)

Back in '99 I bought a similar model for $600, it's been used 8 hours a day 5 days a week since and still going strong!
Even if those units need some work the price allows a lot of room for repair expenses.


----------

